# Windows 8.1 WiFi Issue



## crazypeoplerule (Jul 21, 2010)

I have an Asus Q301L Notebook (Win 8.1 64-bit) and I have been having a strange issue with it and my router, a Linksys E1200 (Firmware 2.0.04). When I close the lid of the laptop it goes to sleep, when I open it it wakes up, except that when it tries to connect to my wireless router after waking up, it connects very briefly and then disconnects. From this point forward it cannot connect to the wireless network nor can any other device (though currently connected devices do not lose their connections). The only solution is to power-cycle the router which restores everything back to normal.

I tried using a wired connection but that doesn't work either, when I ran Windows Network Diagnostics it could not fix the problem, which it identified as the Ethernet connection not having a valid IP configuration. When I ran ipconfig with the Ethernet port plugged in (but not working), I got the following information...

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:
Connection-specific DNS suffix: 
IPv4 Address: 168.174.xx.xx [can't remember the last four but it wasn't a valid IP]
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:

I really don't know what to do here, and the bizarre thing is that it prevents any other devices from connecting to the network either, almost like DHCP gets broken somehow...?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Is your modem defined to your internet provider? Have you installed the router software correctly? You might try re-installing the router software also.


----------



## kha204199 (Aug 31, 2014)

if the other device work withe the router 

mack sure that u do not have an antivirus that it blocked ur internet access or the gateway or re-installing the network driver 

And feed us back


----------



## crazypeoplerule (Jul 21, 2010)

The router is running factory firmware. I don't know if it is connected or not, I haven't tried connecting to it directly while the router is down.

Other devices DO NOT work the router, devices already connected to the router will not lose their connections but new devices are not able to connect to the router (or devices that I try disconnecting and reconnecting).


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

When deploying Windows 7 or Windows 8, you may want to disable the *"Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power*" network adapter power management setting on some computers.
If you right click your adapter in "Network and Sharing Center" Settings and choose "Change Adapter Settings", "Configure" and then "Power Managment" uncheck that it might make all the difference.


----------



## crazypeoplerule (Jul 21, 2010)

Why would that magically be triggered on other devices by my laptop going to sleep, and that isn't even an option for a phone...


----------

